# AP Finger Agitation Device - Old Kenmore



## kadriver (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a video of an old Kenmore countertop washing machine converted for agitating circuit cards.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSJ-wsVWhJU&feature=plcp&context=C3a2a38aUDOEgsToPDskJhstr25xdluPULosNPf9QP[/youtube]

The inventer is one of our forum members!

I am going to try and make something similar, but I want to use an old kitchenaid mixer driving an inner bucket sitting on glass marbles inside an outer bucket.

The fumes will probably destroy the Kenmore after a short time.

Using a kitchenaid, I can place the mixer several feet away from the agitation buckets (upwind) and use a wooden dowel to drive the inner bucket. This would give a measure of protection to the mixer (from the fumes).

kadriver


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Feb 1, 2012)

The ingenious nature of the members of this forum never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm trying to visualize a device that incorporates my wife. 

She's very good at agitating ME!!


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 3, 2012)

> She's very good at agitating ME!!



:lol: :lol: :lol: You, too have one!!! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------

